# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Тепловизионное обследование (почему дом холодный, как выявить дефекты и сократить теплопотери?)

## holodno.by

Тепловизионное обследование (почему дом холодный, как выявить дефекты и сократить теплопотери?)

Мы предлагаем Вам получить самую верную информацию о состоянии объектов Вашей недвижимости. Наши специалисты выявят дефекты допущенные при строительных (отделочных) работах, определят области наибольших теплопотерь и оформят официальное заключение.

Тепловизор поможет:
- выявить дефекты, которые были допущены при строительных и отделочных работах; 
- осуществить поиск скрытых труб отопления; 
- определить причину теплопотерь в домах, квартирах, коттеджах, на теплотрассах. 
Так же можно провести диагностику и обследование теплых полов и систем электроснабжения. 
С помощью тепловизора с легкостью можно выявить области наибольших теплопотерь

Тепловизионное обследование производится в соответствии с ГОСТ 26629-85. (Метод тепловизионного контроля качества теплоизоляции ограждающих конструкций). Тепловизионное обследование и диагностика осуществляется нашими специалистами в г. Минске и Минской области, а так же по всей территории Республики Беларусь

Мы готовы провести тепловизионное обследование и диагностику:
Недвижимости;             
Скрытых коммуникаций;      
Отопительных систем;
Электрооборудования;           
Линии электропередач.

*наш сайт* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

+375 (29) 641-24-68 velcom
+375 (29) 500-24-68 мтс

----------


## holodno.by

*ВАЖНО ЗНАТЬ:* *Тепловизионные измерения (тепловизионное обследование)  проводят при перепаде температуры между внутренним и наружным воздухом не менее 15 °C. Чем выше перепад температур, тем более точными являются и лучше поддаются анализу и обработке результаты тепловизионных обследований (т.е. если в доме +15 °C, то на улице температура должно быть не выше 0°C). Перед началом обследования, отопление помещения должно быть непрерывным и равномерным на протяжении 1-2 суток.
Необходимо обеспечить доступ во все помещения, в том числе чердачные и подвальные.**Обследуемые поверхности не должны находиться в зоне прямого и отраженного солнечного облучения. Тепловизионное обследование желательно проводить в пасмурную погоду (в отсутствие солнечных лучей) либо до восхода солнца, либо после захода. 
Оконные и дверные проемы в обследуемом объекте рекомендуется сохранять в фиксированном положении в течение 12 ч. до начала и в процессе проведения измерений (окна и двери должны быть закрыты).* 
*Поверхности контролируемых участков необходимо освободить от предметов препятствующих тепловизионному обследованию. Помещение не должно быть захламлено, следует убрать с подоконников цветочные горшки и пр. предметы.

СНИМКИ ТЕПЛОВИЗОРА - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*

----------


## holodno.by

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## holodno.by

Если Вы ощущаете дискомфорт…   в помещении холодно, сыро и неуютно, и  причиной тому является некачественно установленное окно, рекомендую Вам  провести [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  светопрозрачных ограждающих конструкций. Специалист с тепловизором с  лёгкостью сможет выявить места инфильтрации холодного воздуха, описать  выявленные проблемы и оформить официальное заключение. Данный отчет Вы  можете направить в адрес фирмы, которая установила Вам окна, с просьбой  устранить допущенные огрехи.

----------

